# You Can't Win by Jack Black - great hobo read.



## West (Dec 29, 2014)

Jack Black, a reformed yegg who spent his life tramping America as a burglar/safecracker in the age of the Old West bum wrote an autobiography called "You Can't Win". It's a sobering and honest story full of amazing historical tidbits about what jail, the rails, cops, burgling was like in the early 1900s. He was deeply involved in a community of thugs, cheats, robbers, and ne'er-do-wells that existed alongside the classic migrant worker hobo... Super great read; I'm not finished with it yet but i's one of the best traveler books I've read. Y'all should check it out.

It's not on any torrent I could find. Digital copies are $2... I am trying to find a way to rip it and upload it here but I may have to screenshot the whole thing and reformat it which is a shitload of work on this tablet.


----------



## Tude (Dec 29, 2014)

OK so I had to google "yegg". hehe - ths does sound like an interesting book. Will see if the library has it. I'm so old school - I have to have paper in front of me to do a intense read. hehe sucks at work too - I need to print it out


----------



## West (Dec 29, 2014)

This is my first time reading a full-length book on a screen actually! Hurts my eyes after a while but its cheap :'/ bah I'm a sell-out


----------



## Tude (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah lol - I wear some pretty strong contacts - nearsighted - so dam I'm like blind when I don't have them in and even if they are in - I cannot read anything at all so I have reading glasses (like lots of them - always losing them - have them pretty much sprinkled around the house, couple pairs at work - and so on the computer I have to wear them And after a while get a headache and have to takem off. I don't last long reading on screen - wish I could as I've had people try to by me a kindle - which would be nice - lightweight and not a big bulky book. Ah well.  Thanks for the reading suggestion.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 29, 2014)

super great read.


----------



## Odin (Dec 29, 2014)

Tude said:


> OK so I had to google "yegg".



I posted this link somewhere else... been studying up on the slang. "Yegg" on the hobo slang list. http://www.hobonickels.org/alpert04.htm


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 29, 2014)

For a second there I thought I was going to see Tenacious D busking.


----------



## kerouac (Dec 29, 2014)

yeah this book is the shit! 
there are paper copies in circulation, i'm not sure how common they are but i know they carry it at a little bookstore here in montreal


----------



## West (Dec 29, 2014)

kerouac said:


> yeah this book is the shit!
> there are paper copies in circulation, i'm not sure how common they are but i know they carry it at a little bookstore here in montreal



Yeah William S. Burroughs wrote an intro to one edition!


----------

